# demo'ed 2 locker rooms and got the scrap



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

I demo'ed 16 of the Chicago Faucet triangular vandal proof shower heads. 64 cartridges, 32 handles, 64 bonnet nuts, and 64 1" to 1-1/2" pieces of brass valve barrels, 2 flushometers, 2 p-traps, 4 basin cocks, 4 angle stops and risers, and 2 really heavy awkward pop-ups and stoppers. $133.00 dollars. The facility guy told me to take the scrap because he was appreciative of me plugging all the drain openings and patching the holes with hydroplug so there are no trip hazards.


----------



## express (Nov 22, 2008)

*scrap*

Had a neighbor drop off scrap wire from a cell tower,small stuff nothing big
200# $300


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

express said:


> Had a neighbor drop off scrap wire from a cell tower,small stuff nothing big
> 200# $300


I wish I had neighbors like that!


----------



## express (Nov 22, 2008)

I was shocked at the scrap yard, Thought they made a mistake, feels good to get free money


----------



## MACPLUMB777 (Jun 18, 2008)

YES THAT IS WHY COPPER THIEVES ARE STEALING EVERYTHING WITH COPPER OR BRASS INCLUDING THE KITCHEN SINK IF IT IS COPPER,
HERE IS HOUSTON IT IS RAMPANT THEY STEALING FROM CHURCH'S BOTH A/C COILS, MY CHURCH THEY TRIED TO PULL OUT THE MAIN ELECTRIC DROP FROM THE POLE :furious:
THE PASTORS SON IS A MASTER ELECTRICIAN IT STILL COST LIKE $1800.00 DOLLARS WHOLESALE TO REPLACE AND REBUILD THE SYSTEM OUR INSURANCE PAID FOR THIS,
BUT THEIR ARE MANY PEOPLE AND STORES THAT CAN'T AFFORD THAT


----------



## SHAUN C (Feb 16, 2011)

What are they paying for #1 these days?


----------



## victoryplbaz (May 19, 2012)

About 9 years ago a friend told me that I should scrap all the stuff I had. He said I could get 400.00 so thinking I could motivate my kids that were in high school I told them they could have it. I waited about three months for them. So I needed to have more room and took it to scrap guy....1500.00!!! I made copies of the receipt and placed on each kids bed. The next Tim I had scrap they were on it..LOL


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

My dad hung on to several drums full of scrap prior to his retirement, because #1 was only fetching about 30 cents a pound. Finally after several years, he got tired of the drums being in the way and turned them in. He got a couple hundred dollars, and then a year later the price was almost 4 bucks a pound, he lost out on several grand.


----------



## AlbacoreShuffle (Aug 28, 2011)

SHAUN C said:


> What are they paying for #1 these days?


I got $2.30 last week
Thats down from $3.70 a few months ago.


----------



## Team BP (Feb 12, 2011)

We're gettin $2.73 in Boston right now still. The place I go to has a rewards program too. 40 pts=$100 free


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

Jeff I can't find any of those flushometers I spoke about. I truly think they were stolen when I had a few people at the shop working in 2011 as there was probably 12 boxes of the Royals. 

Not were all complete kits but I would of remembered seeing those boxes, along with buckets full of those brand new flushometers heading to the scrap yard. Saw neither. 

There was indeed someone that stole from me at that time...


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

Thanks for looking:thumbup:, sorry about the thievery.:furious:


----------

